# What breed to breed to



## walkoffaith (Dec 4, 2004)

My mare Bonnie is still far to young for breeding, however since I have far to much time on my hands I thought I might start asking questions now.

Bonnie an oversized AMHR, therefore would a foal out of her from a miniature stallion be just grade? Would it be better to breed her to a nice Shetland stallion or would that foal also be worthless. I am not trying to make money from this but if I ever sold the foal it would have a much more likely chance at a good home if it had some kind of paperwork or something.

Also what kind of stallion would most complement Bonnie for a foal?

This is Bonnie, although she does look much better in person. I think she just didn't want her pictures taken that day, teenagers...sigh

http://www.cherokeestables.com/missbonnie.htm

If anyone has any Ideas or suggestion please let me know.

Bonnie is registered through

WCMHR and will be PtHA and NSPR

So what do you think?

Thank You






Terri Tyler


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 4, 2004)

I would definitely breed her to a stallion that will give you 'papers', which a Shetland will do. I do not know if your Welsh Society gives 'part-bred' papers, the Welsh Pony and Cob Society does, so over here I would put her to a Sec A Welsh, or even a small Show Pony ( Which means a completely different thing in England!!) . You 'Shetlands' have much more refinement then Shetland Ponies so, if that's the look you want, I'd go for an American Shetland.


----------



## Minimor (Dec 4, 2004)

ASPC or AMHR stallion will enable you to register the foal with the National Show Pony Registry. I don't know how popular or valuable the NSPR papers will be, but the key there will, I think, be how many people make use of the registry. The more people that register their crossbreds & oversize Miniatures, the better for the registry.



> or would that foal also be worthless


Please do not use that term in reference to your mare or a foal out of her--I just hate to see oversize Miniatures referred to as worthless! These horses can be very valuable as riding ponies, ADS driving ponies....


----------



## lyn_j (Dec 4, 2004)

[SIZE=14pt]I think your mare is gorgeous! I have a nice shetland stallion that has his hall of fame halter, Michigans Man of Steel that would give you an awesome ASPR registered foal! This is Steel.



[/SIZE]

Where do you live? Steel will be at Dr Taylors in Ohio for the 2005 breeding season and in NY for the 2006. then back to Virginia.

Lyn


----------



## walkoffaith (Dec 4, 2004)

Oops I did word that badly! I didn't mean to imply that my mare or her babies would be worthless. I LOVE my girl and bought her fully informed that she was oversized. She is beautifully built though and if, down the road a year or two, I do breed her I would like to give her foal the best chance at a good life as possible. I have sold pygmy goats with and without and "Registered" can help increase their odds of finding a home where they are well cared for. There are many incredible stallions out there AMHA, AMHR, Shetland, and maybe pony breeds I am not familiar with. If by limiting my choice of stallions by a breed that will provide the foal with papers, which in turn can increase that foals ability to participate in activities, such as showing, for a potential owner, then I why not do it that way. Sale, auctions, and fleamarket swaps where animals can and do sell to killer buyers are a very real part of any animal market. I know this is a very good reason not to breed her and I may never do it. I had my stallion gelded just this week to insure she is not just bred for the sake of having a foal, he is an escape artist and a determined fellow. I did not want to geld this stallion. He is a handsome guy, no physical faults that I am aware of (just STOUT), and AMHR papered. When I bought him I thought he would make a wonderful breeding stallion. However being on this board, reading the posts, and seeing what the breed can be I've learned that he would not improve or hold up to the breed standard. He would just be producing horses within the height requirements. So I did what needed to be done, although it took me a while to do it. However if in the future I do give into that temptation I want to make the best choice possible to give that foal the best and most chance in life. I have room here to keep it and would probably do that. How easy would it be to keep your foals if you could, lol



. A horses lifetime, 20 or 30 years is a long time though, who knows what might happen. I just want to try to inform myself and make the best decisions I can. I try very hard to take good care of all my animals and I would hate to give anyone the impression that I consider any of them worthless, that is not the case. Just trying to think ahead and I am very glad I have this board and the knowledge it represents to help me.

Sorry for punctuation, language and spelling errors.

Thanks everyone

Terri Tyler


----------



## walkoffaith (Dec 5, 2004)

Lyn

Thank you for your compliment for Bonnie. How long will your gorgeous boy Steel be in Ohio? I want to wait at least another year before I think about breeding her. Steel is wonderful



. Will have to put a pin up in Bonnie's stall, lol.

rabbitsfizz,

Thank you. I did not know about Welsh society or Cob society. More interesting research to do for the year.

Thank you both for your suggestions.

If anyone else has pony breeding experience please let me know.

Thank you

Terri Tyler


----------



## Miniv (Dec 5, 2004)

Terri,

Since your mare is oversized AMHR, do you know some of her pedigree? This might help you decide which direction to go with matching her to a stallion. She is a very handsome girl and you could come up with an outstanding foal from her!

Depending on what your goal is for what you want to produce will depend on whether you want to breed to a Shetland stallion (Lyn's would make an exciting possibility) or to a miniature stallion.....which would give you a smaller foal.

By doing either of the above, you could have a foal eligible for the new Show Pony registry or you could hardship into AMHA (if it's small enough), as AMHR is closing it's hardshipping to unregistered horses.

Crossing her with a Welsh (A Division) or a Cob is a whole different story and I don't know enough about those registires. I do know that you will get a much larger pony foal and you might want to wait before crossing her with a larger horse as it would be her first foaling.

Frankly, you have an exciting situation infront of you, considering the quality of your girl!

Maryann


----------



## walkoffaith (Dec 6, 2004)

Thank you Maryann,

My mares full name is Buckeye WCF Shawnee Rain Bonnet. Her sire is Buckeye WCF Shawnee Night and her dam is Michigan's Annual Dividend. Bonnie is a sweetie and it is exciting to think about all the different things to do with her. I hope to show her next year or at least do some local parades. I can't wait for spring!

Terri Tyler


----------



## mcharr36 (Dec 6, 2004)

How about a nice Caspian stallion? Where are you located? I can direct you to several very nice ones, including the one I stand. The foal will be registerable as a Half Caspian.


----------



## lyn_j (Dec 6, 2004)

[SIZE=14pt]Terri then if her mother is that Michigan mare and you want to set type and movement in your mare....her breeding is outstanding! I have seen her sire in person and know the Michigan lines like the back of my hand.... I bought Steel from Getetia! He will be at Doc Taylors all of this coming year and possibly the following we havent decided yet. Doc Taylor wanted to buy him back but I wont part with him! At least I still say he is mine..... even tho he is back where he started for a while.lol[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## Lewella (Dec 7, 2004)

Since your mare is going to be PtHA I'd definetly go with a stallion who also has PtHA papers. PtHA also gives you a great outlet for showing and will classify your girl as a pony just by her height. There are tons of PtHA registered ASPC Shetlands and AMHR Minis out there that you could breed to which would give you both PtHA papers and the new National Show Pony Registry papers. Ponies are gaining in popularity in PtHA all the time.


----------



## LVF (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi Terri,

Bonnie was never registered with AMHR, she was eligible but the application was never sent in so technically, she's not an oversize AMHR, but a grade mare with a known pedigree. Her foals will never be able to be registered with AMHR.

Your best bet would be to get her registered with the PtHA or NSPR before you ever have her bred and then when she's ready, breed her to a nice stallion from the same registery.

BTW, she looks great in harness, Connie has certainly done a beautiful job with her!


----------



## 4mymirage (Dec 19, 2004)

I don't know anything about Shetlands or their crosses but I think your mare is LOVELY.


----------



## walkoffaith (Dec 24, 2004)

I am so sorry it has taken me so long to reply to this thread, we have been away from home for a while now and my internet access has been spotty. However WE ARE HOME FOR CHRISTMAS AND ON

















Lyn I have to insist that you keep that beautiful boy in Ohio for as long as possible. He has such a beautiful build.

Hello Kim, Merry Christmas! I am trying to figure out PtHA and NSPR paperwork now, I would love to get it sent in and be able to start showing Bonnie this year! I have been wanting to let you know that Bonnie is Now BOSS MARE



I have had my stallion gelded so that all the minis can run together as a herd. I also didn't want Bonnie bred accidentally. I know I have many years to figure out who/ if to breed her to but I am enjoying planning what and whom, lol.

Thank you everyone for your suggestions and support. This board is my only place to talk about these things as everyone here thinks I am being childish or foolish even being interested in this stuff. Bonnie would also like to thank everyone for the wonderful compliments she loves to hear them.


----------



## justjinx (Dec 29, 2004)

Bonnie is just lovely! Good luck in whatever you deceide! jennifer


----------

